# SAS drive smartmontool values



## Setsura (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey, just got my hands on some helium SAS drives from HGST, and I'm wondering if any of you can explain some of the values in some detail:


Output of smartctl -a


```
smartctl 6.4 2014-09-29 r3990 [x86_64-linux-2.6.32-43-pve] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Vendor:               HGST
Product:              HUS726060ALS640
Revision:             A280
Compliance:           SPC-4
User Capacity:        6,001,175,126,016 bytes [6.00 TB]
Logical block size:   512 bytes
LB provisioning type: unreported, LBPME=0, LBPRZ=0
Rotation Rate:        7200 rpm
Form Factor:          3.5 inches
Logical Unit id:      0x5000cca23********
Serial number:        1******
Device type:          disk
Transport protocol:   SAS (SPL-3)
Local Time is:        Mon Nov  2 02:20:43 2015 PST
SMART support is:     Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is:     Enabled
Temperature Warning:  Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Health Status: OK

Current Drive Temperature:     27 C
Drive Trip Temperature:        85 C

Manufactured in week 20 of year 2015
Specified cycle count over device lifetime:  50000
Accumulated start-stop cycles:  5
Specified load-unload count over device lifetime:  600000
Accumulated load-unload cycles:  7
Elements in grown defect list: 0

Vendor (Seagate) cache information
  Blocks sent to initiator = 80655140519936

Error counter log:
           Errors Corrected by           Total   Correction     Gigabytes    Total
               ECC          rereads/    errors   algorithm      processed    uncorrected
           fast | delayed   rewrites  corrected  invocations   [10^9 bytes]  errors
read:        849        0         0       849       2606         15.092           0
write:         0        0         0         0       2767       2017.459           0
verify:        0        0         0         0        104          0.000           0

Non-medium error count:        1

SMART Self-test log
Num  Test              Status                 segment  LifeTime  LBA_first_err [SK ASC ASQ]
     Description                              number   (hours)
```



In particular I'm wondering why the "correction algorithm invocations" has gone up so rapidly along with the "fast corrected errors" some googling let me figure out some info about fast ECC error corrections, and that they are normal, but I can't find any useful info about the "correction algorithm invocations" or "non-medium error count". If someone who uses SAS drives regularly could explain either of those I'd appreciate it.


Thanks


----------

